# Army Reserve Website



## NMPeters (16 Apr 2004)

I have been informed that the Army Reserve website on the official Army site should be up and running early next week.


----------



## girlfiredup (16 Apr 2004)

Yahooo!  It‘s about time.


----------



## Da_man (16 Apr 2004)

i thought it wouldnt come back!


----------



## Infanteer (16 Apr 2004)

Probably makes my job alot easier now.


----------



## Yes Man (16 Apr 2004)

So the site come up after I signed up.


----------



## kbowes (23 Apr 2004)

No sign of it yet. Any word?


----------



## AlphaCharlie (23 Apr 2004)

I hope it‘s all fancy and done in Flash like the normal army site.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (23 Apr 2004)

Rumour has it that it will only be accessible on weekends and during the summer, but don‘t ask it to work too hard or it will quit on you!! haha, just kidding.. I hope it has links to all the unit sites...

Bzz


----------



## xFusilier (23 Apr 2004)

Oooo.....oooh...from a guy with a 12RBC capbadge...that... doesn‘t.... really smart at all


----------



## leopard11 (23 Apr 2004)

lol, i remember it said last year to "check back in the summer" , i hope its true and it finally is back and it better be good, only took like a year to make it


----------



## Bill Smy (23 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by NMPeters:
> [qb] I have been informed that the Army Reserve website on the official Army site should be up and running early next week. [/qb]


I hope it will use the official badge of the Canadian Army, and not the logo it used previously.


----------



## Jarnhamar (23 Apr 2004)

It might be a worth while project to have brigade training ex‘s posted (where and when) as well as what courses will be comming up in the near future.
I havent been to the site myself so im not sure exactly what they have yet though.


----------



## Northern Touch (24 Apr 2004)

Still no sign of it.  =(


----------



## Bill Smy (6 May 2004)

> Originally posted by NMPeters:
> [qb] I have been informed that the Army Reserve website on the official Army site should be up and running early next week. [/qb]


That message was posted on 16 April. The website is still not up.    

As I stated in an earlier post, I hope they use the offical badge of the Cdn Army, not the logo. If they do, I suspect an anti-monarchist movement.   :mg:  Perhaps we should get the Monarchist League of Canada to swamp the Minister‘s office with mail.


----------



## Kirkhill (6 May 2004)

Great idea Bill.


----------



## NMPeters (7 May 2004)

There‘s been a glitch. The officer working on the site has become critically ill. I‘ve been told that someone else is now working on it, but we have to take the learning curve into account and expect a few more delays. It shouldn‘t be too much longer.


----------



## AlphaCharlie (7 May 2004)

I hope the other guy is ok.

"critically ill" sounds bad..


----------

